# Leo Badinella • Beyond Consciousness



## Leo Badinella (May 18, 2009)

Hey guys. If anyone's interested in some Instrumental Rock could I entice you into checking out my new album "Beyond Consciousness".

http://www.leobadinella.com/blog/?page_id=21 (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="BC_Cover360.jpg"
data-src="http://www.leobadinella.com/images/BC_Cover360.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://www.leobadinella.com/images/BC_Cover360.jpg"
data-url="http://www.leobadinella.com/images/BC_Cover360.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="BC_Cover360.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

This album is comprised of songs that were composed over an extensive period of time. In between the different projects that I’ve done, I always make time to write music for guitar. Luckily, with every project I get involved in, I acquire different perspectives from where to look at art, music and life in general - these experiences and viewpoints are then naturally reflected in the music I write, as you will notice and enjoy… I hope you like it!

I had Michael Manring play Bass on the track "Ritual" - he's one of the most amazing Bass players alive!

...and it's a free download too 

http://www.leobadinella.com/blog/?page_id=21 (Check it out here!)


----------



## Krakatau (May 21, 2009)

i just listened three of these songs actually

i think that both all the (very versatile) guitar soundtakes and the overall production in general, are quite amazing...


----------



## Toxeen (May 22, 2009)

MASSIVE ! Leo, thanks for making those public. Had a listen through most of them. Pretty cool. Nice performances, chunky riffs !


----------



## Leo Badinella (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for checking it out guys! And for your nice comments!


----------



## Tag (May 23, 2009)

I'm just listening. It's very good. The mix/sound, the playing, the changes through the pieces; just great and very living. 

I will listen to some more tracks, just listened to 3, but they are good. (Just in "Esacpe" around 1:15 min the guitars do not seem to fit the drums absolutely; or is it because the bass plays just 8th?)

Nevertheless; at all it sounds very cool! Reminded me of the sound of Tenacious D 

Keep rockin' !
Manu


----------



## Tag (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh, I meant the track "Escape" (This was a typing error). In this track at around 1:15 min it seems to me that the guitars are not exactly in tempo or at the beat something like this. But it's very minimal in my personal feeling. At all your tracks are great; no doubt.


----------



## lux (Jun 6, 2009)

The last couple of posts probably offer a good argument to debate about wether ò   £G   £H   £I   £J   £K   £L   £M   £N   £O   £P   £Q   £R   £S   £T   £U   £V   £W   £X   £Y   £Z   £[   £\   £]   £^   £_   £`   £a   £b   £c   £d   £e   £f   £g   £h   £i   £j   £k   £l   £m   £n   £o   £   £   £   £   £   £   £p   £q   £r   £s   £t   £u   £v   £w   £x   £y   £z   £{   £|   £}   £~   £   £€   £   £‚   £ƒ   £„   £…   £†   £‡   £ˆ   £‰   £Š   £‹   £Œ   £   £Ž   £   £   £‘   £’   £“   £”   £•   £–   £—   £˜   £™   £š   £›   £œ   £   £ž   £Ÿ   £    £¡   £¢   ££   £¤   £¥   £


----------



## Leo Badinella (Jun 16, 2009)

lux @ Sat Jun 06 said:


> The last couple of posts probably offer a good argument to debate about wether is the case or not to post in the review section a "done" project like a closed record. This is one of the reasons i didnt comment on this yet, despite the fact i love people posting guitar stuff.
> 
> I mean, i'm aware of how much can be a pain in the ass to have a record finally "closed", so that probably it doesnt make much sense having it reviewed in this area where usually members have the habit (included me of course) to comment about bits and stuff of the single piece. I think probably this can sound just irritating for the composer/musician (that of course is not supposed to open the tracks again), but its also part of the game in this section from a very long time.
> 
> ...



I agree 100% with what you've said. And I did post it here so I could get a more detailed critique. I understand some may be shy to post an opinion because of it being a "done" work but this is the only place where I can get this sort of opinions. It's also not the last music work I will ever make so the opportunity for learning is equally there for me.
Thanks for your honesty guys, that's what makes it worth it.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 16, 2009)

This section is called composition review. I do not believe there should be a stipulation on purpose as long as it is personal music.

Very well done Leo. Might as well share your guitar gear here too.


----------



## Leo Badinella (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh, well I used a handful of guitars, 2 Ibanez 7-strings a Les Paul and 2 acoustics (Ovation and Ibanez again ).
I only used one amp which was a Peavey 5150 and I also ran a couple of different preamps through it's power amp; a Mesa Boogie Rectifier and an old Korg A3. I didn't use much effects into the guitar amp, namely a distiortion pedal as a booster, a wha wha pedal and a whammy.


----------

